
iPhone 7 iCloud Lock - AlligatorCord
There has to be a way to bypass it. She no longer has access to her iCloud, the phone has been wiped, and we can&#x27;t do anything with it. Apple is useless, and I&#x27;ve heard rumor that you can get through it, but it&#x27;s some highly locked down trade secret that no one wants to tell.<p>Anyone want to help? Reddit just deletes anything that mentions or asks, since it&#x27;s &quot;illegal&quot; even though it&#x27;s the phone owner trying to get help.
======
StudentStuff
Did you buy the iPhone through a cell carrier? If so, ask them to reprint the
bill where you originally bought it. This can be sent to Apple and they will
remove the iCloud lock when provided with proof of purchase (ex-employees
commonly leave unrecoverable iCloud locked iPhones).

